
Early access open for rumii, VR collaboration for remote teams - krunko
http://www.dogheadsimulations.com/earlyaccessprogram
======
krunko
This is very early access for rumii, VR teleconferencing and collaboration for
remote teams. Currently supports HTC Vive and desktop. Atlassian Jira
integration, shared web browser, shared desktop, positional audio, multiple
rooms, web cam support. Upcoming features: FBX import, record your meetings
and re-visit in VR, avatar customization, many 3rd party widgets.

I've been using rumii on average for 7 hours a week with people in 3
continents to do all my sprint planning meets with Jira. Zero lag issues.

